# Safe antibiotic for bred does?



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,

Is there an injectable antibiotic that is "safe" for use in pregnant does? I have read that LA-200 can result in the doe aborting her fetuses, especially early in pregnancy. Is there a particular antibiotic that is safe to use if it becomes necessary?

I have several does that did not return to heat after breeding so I am hopeful that they have taken and are pregnant. Unfortunately, one of them is now coughing at times and another had a little bit of a snotty nose this AM. No temp and no one is off feed, eyelids are nice and red/pink, etc. I would like to have a "safe" antibiotic on hand just in case they develop farther symptoms and treatment becomes necessary. 

I am feeling cautious because I did have a different doe come down with severe pneumonia over the summer and she was saved by treating with LA-200. That made me wary about pneumonia. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance. 

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will use either penG or nuflor( prescription drug) on preggo Does.... :wink: 

IMO...I prefer not to use La200 on the preggers ....but some still do.....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Bio Mycin... 1cc per 20 lbs of body weight for 5 days. I don't mess with the coughing/runny nose and fever symptoms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use antibiotics often...but when needed I use Pen G, has worked well for the minor respiratory issue my buck had last winter and I use it when temps are higher than normal.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Pen G is safe.  La-200 can be used and is used in "abortion storms"


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I really appreciate your input and love the great resource this forum provides. :greengrin: :thumb: 

Fortunately there is a tractor supply and a well stocked feed store nearby and both do sell Pen-G as well as LA-200 and the generic Duramycin. I already have the LA-200 on hand and stored in a cool dry place and can get the Pen-G quickly as well. 

Today there is still no sign of a fever in anyone, they all have great appetites, and no one has the snotty nose. The only nasal discharge to be found is a very slight clear drop at the fold of the nostril and I had to look closely to see that. The one girl that had snot yesterday has nothing at all today. Perhaps I just caught her clearing her nose out. The cough I mentioned is also very occasional and often no one coughs while I am out feeding or spending time with them. 

I am watching closely in case anyone decides to become sick. I am very cautious after almost loosing Velcro over the summer but also do not want to administer antibiotic unless necessary. I don't want to chance developing resistant bacteria if I can help it at all.  I do, however, want to be as prepared as I possibly can be in the event that I do need to treat someone. 

Can anyone tell me the dosage on the Pen-G so I will know it if I ever do need to administer to anyone. Is Pen-G given sub-q as well?

Thanks again!
Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Can anyone tell me the dosage on the Pen-G so I will know it if I ever do need to administer to anyone. Is Pen-G given sub-q as well?


Pen G is ....1cc/20lbs for 5 days ....every 12 hours SubQ
with PenG.... ALWAYS draw back.....syringe plunger... if you hit blood.... removed needle .... restick goat in a new location.....to inject.... :wink:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Pam,

Thanks! 

It sounds like you need to be as careful about not getting the Pen-G into the bloodstream with goats as you to with horses. You also do NOT want to get Penicillin into a horse's bloodstream or you risk a dramatic reaction. 

A friend of mine actually accidentally hit a vein while giving Pen to a horse over 12 years ago. I still remember like it was yesterday. She said she gave the shot and the horse dropped to the ground almost before she pulled out the needle. I heard hooves hitting the walls and looked in time to see her come flying out of the stall and to run over to see the horse seizing. Thankfully he recovered fully. It sure left a BIG impression on me and scared the heck out of both of us and the poor horse! :shocked: 

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin: 

Yeah... you have to be careful.... 

I am so sorry.... you had to witness such a tragic episode.. with the horse...  .that would be so terrifying to witness...for sure.....  :hug: 

...we sometimes have to grin and bare it ...to help our goats ..... say to yourself.... "I can do it".... I have faith in me ~!!.... just take your time.... and not rush it.... pull back that syringe..... it will be OK.... if you check ....each time... you have to inject it..... :hi5: :thumbup: 

Hopefully your girls will be OK and not have to have it..... so far so good right? ray: :hug:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Pam,

Everyone is looking nice and healthy. Thank you for asking. :greengrin: No sign of anyone coming back in heat either. :leap: 

:greengrin: Fortunately, I am comfortable with giving injections. I have been breeding horses for years and you give a lot of rhinopneumonitis and other vaccinations to pregnant mares. Giving a shot is quick and easy but that needle had better not be coming for me at the Dr's! :shocked: :wink: 

The thing that I am nervous about learning to do is pulling blood. I want to pull blood to verify CAE status but need to get up the nerve for that. I know how it is done, but still have an eek feeling about it because it is the jugular vein. I have seen the U-tube vid on pulling blood from a goat too but still, eek. ;-)

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with the blood pulling! I am very comfortable giving injections and wanted to pull blood for the 2nd year of testing...had everything needed ready to go, hubby was willing to help hold them too, I chickened out at the last minute and made a vet call.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi Pam,
> 
> Everyone is looking nice and healthy. Thank you for asking. :greengrin: No sign of anyone coming back in heat either. :leap:


 Oh that is wonderful news to hear..... I love to see your babies when they kid out.... :thumb:

Well you have more guts than me....I have the vet take care of drawing blood....as I am nervous like you on that one...... so I guess someone should be giving me advice on that one...HEHE... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Vitamin C is an excellent antibiotic. It is given orally except in emergency, when it can be injected. For the injectable, you can either order it through a vet, or you can make your own with SODIUM ascorbate and water. Be warned - it is painful when injected! But my goats love it when given orally. Read "Natural Goat Care" by Pat Coleby and you will be astounded at the number of diseases she has cured with it, given promptly and in the right amount.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is an old old thread that a new user bummed up and I gave them their own topic.


----------

